# CERTO brown bottle



## Stockton

We found a bottle embossed CERTO REG. U.S. PAT. OFF. on the other side it has arrows pointing up and down and a line in the middle if bottle is upside down it says FOR 1/2 BOTTLE POUR TO HERE could some body please help us find more information asto what year the bottle was and what was in it


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hello Stockton and welcome to the forum.  Certo was a gelatin used in baking. A picture would help date it but I am going to guess circa. 1930's.  Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## woody

Certo is a fruit pectin used to make jelly and jam.
 It helps the jelly solidify into its jelly texture.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Listen to Woody. He would know more on this than I.   Kelley


----------



## woody

I don't know about that, Kelley.[8D]

 I know how to make homemade jelly, though.

 Last year we made over 300 jars of jelly and jam.[]


----------



## Stockton

Would this help with Certo bottle, the bottom says 6 MADE IN U.S.A.X 12 2 Thanx, Stockton


----------



## woody

Most of the certo bottles I find are from 1940-1950's dumps.

 That should give you a timeline for when the bottle was made.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Woody, is Certo still made today? Or has something else replaced it in the homemade jelly and jam industry?


----------



## woody

Sure is, Kelley.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/ProductsPromotions/A-C/CERTOPectinProducts.htm


----------



## capsoda

It is still the top brand if you put any jellies and such up.


----------



## woody

No, it isn't around here.

 I use Sure Jell fruit pectin.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Woody, Sure Jell is ok for some things but it tends to leave jellies and preserves a little to watery for my taste.


----------



## bottlenutboy

i dont know what my mum and dad use when they make jelly....but its usually great except for this one time not too long ago momma made some and it was all watery more like syrup instead of jelly it also molded while it was still sealed in the jar too.....go figure...


----------



## woody

I take that back. 

 I use Ball Fruit Jell pectin.


----------



## Yooper14

The certo jars are real common almost anywhere you go.  They are neat looking though.  I've noticed that there are oodles of color variations.  I have a small shelf of them that I keep for the neat color.  They go in a smooth progression from light yellow all the way to dark brown, with everything inbetween.  Too bad people don't collect them, but there's so many out there you'd never get much for them even if people did take them...


----------



## dirtmover

I just dug one of those up this past weekend - it's used to make jams/jellies my dig is dating in the 40's if that helps any.keep digging []


----------



## LC

When I was a Kid, I would go with my Mother when the berries were ripe, and we would pick Rasberries Blackberries, and Dewberries. My Mother would always can them or make jellies or pies. She could really make them good too! I remember one year, a neighbor gave her all the grapes that she wanted to pick. She made Grape Jelly, and put up quite a few quarts of Grape Juice as well. And to my surprise some time later as I retreived a quart of grape juice, I found that it had fermented and turned to wine. Well, that summer me and my friends did a lot of camping out, and needless to say, we took care of all that faulty grape juice. My Mother was amazed how out of the blue all that grape juice was used up! I told her about it years later, and we both had a good laugh about it. Thanks for making me think of some of the good old days Spencer!


----------



## morbious_fod

I always wondered what those bottles were. Now I know. Glad I didn't buy any.


----------



## Brains

Interesting that you would bring up the color variants, i have a 7-up green one. Looks just like a certo, measurement lines and the indent in the back but it just doesnt say certoon it. Paid $5 fot it[&:]


----------



## Yooper14

Brains,
 I was thinking that too...after my post I went to my collection and looked, and I do have a green one as well - well, it appears to be like a certo...it has the 1/2 cup arrows and line, but not an indented "label area" like the certos.  Wonder if it was a "wannabe" certo.  Interesting.
 Yooper


----------



## jes2kls1

First time on this site. 

 I also have a brown bottle with a rectangular indention, engraved??? 1/2-CUP along with an arrow pointing down to a line, below line arrow pointing up and below arrow is 1/2-CUP again, on the bottle.  No other markings, that I can see.  It's about 7 1/2" tall and about 7 1/2" in diameter.   I am not really an active bottle collector but, have several bottles which I have come across over a period of years.

 Does anyone have any information they can share about this bottle?  

 In addition I have a Grolsch brown bottle with a porcelain stopper.  

 Does anyone have any information they can share about this bottle

 Tried to upload a picture but, my picture is too large and I don't know how to make the jpeg smaller.


----------



## woody

Certo was a liquid fruit pectin used for canning jams and jellies.
 It was used to make the jelly gel.


----------



## cyberdigger

Grolsch is a fermented grain product used for catching a buzz. They still make it and sell it in those bottles.


----------



## jes2kls1

At this time, I don't think I am planning to sell either, but curious if they are worth anything.  I found a Grolsch on ebay where they were either trying to get or got $22.00.  I thought that was impressive... but, I don't know anything about bottle collecting.


----------



## woody

Both of those bottles are very common and don't have much monetary value.[&o]

 Keep looking, though.


----------



## creich9

There is a picture of this bottle that I posted a few weeks back it is on the second page of the forum about the 5th post down.


----------

